# Throwing up after Frontline



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I probably posted about this years ago...because Ollie used to throw up the morning after his Frontline application. Now last night I gave YoYo his and he threw up this morning (Ollie was fine). It happened so seldom with Ollie but more than once not to be a coincidence, but not in recent months. I hadn't given it to them in a few months this summer b/c the ticks seemed to disappear (we've had an extremely wet summer). But my dad recently mentioned the fleas are becoming a problem (he's a few towns over) so I figured I'd better get on the ball and apply YoYo and Ollie's Frontline. Anyway, I just don't like this vomiting business after applying the Frontline. There's got to be a better way! Any thoughts??


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gosh, I never had this happen.... Maybe you could call your vet and let them know, and see if there is an alternative.

Sorry to hear about this...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Casanova had this problem a few months go, Sophia says it was because she used the entire dosage. Actually I believe he got really really sick!

I haven't used any flea protection yet this year (knock on wood). But I know the fall will be tricky....to avoid those little suckers.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, I have heard of this with a few dogs. The easiest thing it just to try a different medication if you need it.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova did have this problem with full dosage (which was recommended by vet). For the first time since he was sick, I put a tiny amt of the FL last week and he was fine afterward. Since he is 4.5 pounds, Bonnie recommended we do a *QUARTER* of the topspot dosage for dogs up to 22 pounds.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Try Interceptor. Never had a problem with that one.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

alot of people have great success with www.touchofmink.com minksheen shampoo i would try that before any chemicals  especially if a reaction - we had a yorkie on our group die from flea meds now granted we think she mixed meds as she lives in california and never used them before and she has 5 yorkies and one died the other are fine so it was very odd but very heart breaking -- I think she used a topical along with the frontline and it put him over the edge. It does get in the blood stream even though it is a topical 

QUOTE (camfan @ Sep 4 2009, 08:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825830


> I probably posted about this years ago...because Ollie used to throw up the morning after his Frontline application. Now last night I gave YoYo his and he threw up this morning (Ollie was fine). It happened so seldom with Ollie but more than once not to be a coincidence, but not in recent months. I hadn't given it to them in a few months this summer b/c the ticks seemed to disappear (we've had an extremely wet summer). But my dad recently mentioned the fleas are becoming a problem (he's a few towns over) so I figured I'd better get on the ball and apply YoYo and Ollie's Frontline. Anyway, I just don't like this vomiting business after applying the Frontline. There's got to be a better way! Any thoughts??[/B]


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Happened to my Spring as well.

Spring and Summer are now on Revolution and I have not had any issues at all. They actually have dosages for less than 5 pounds and another for over 5 and less than 10.

I would recommend another flea preventative. Heartgard and Frontline really need to come out with dosages suitable for MUCH smaller dogs than they have presently. Talk about OVER medicating!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (SpringHasSprung @ Sep 4 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825940


> Happened to my Spring as well.
> 
> Spring and Summer are now on Revolution and I have not had any issues at all. They actually have dosages for less than 5 pounds and another for over 5 and less than 10.
> 
> I would recommend another flea preventative. Heartgard and Frontline really need to come out with dosages suitable for MUCH smaller dogs than they have presently. Talk about OVER medicating!!![/B]


Thanks, everyone. 

I hesitate to use only a partial dose because if it's not enough, then I worry it won't work. My dogs are outside alot. My dad used only half a vile on his malt and now the malt is infested with fleas.

Ollie is just under 10 lbs so I can almost understand him throwing up (which he didn't today) but YoYo is 30 lbs and MUCH more hardy and it really surprises me that he threw up. Poor bub. 

I think I will call the vet and find out what I can use next month instead...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Use neem oil spray. Fleas hate it. It's non-toxic.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 4 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825968


> Use neem oil spray. Fleas hate it. It's non-toxic.[/B]


Need something for ticks as well. My area (northeast) is typically the worst in the country for Lyme disease...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Sep 4 2009, 02:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825976


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 4 2009, 02:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825968





> Use neem oil spray. Fleas hate it. It's non-toxic.[/B]


Need something for ticks as well. My area (northeast) is typically the worst in the country for Lyme disease...

[/B][/QUOTE]

I've never tried them, but I want to

This:

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Sho...ent/409000.aspx


Or this:

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/product_deta...97-20b55ae6a6ed


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Sep 4 2009, 08:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825830


> I probably posted about this years ago...because Ollie used to throw up the morning after his Frontline application. Now last night I gave YoYo his and he threw up this morning (Ollie was fine). It happened so seldom with Ollie but more than once not to be a coincidence, but not in recent months. I hadn't given it to them in a few months this summer b/c the ticks seemed to disappear (we've had an extremely wet summer). But my dad recently mentioned the fleas are becoming a problem (he's a few towns over) so I figured I'd better get on the ball and apply YoYo and Ollie's Frontline. Anyway, I just don't like this vomiting business after applying the Frontline. There's got to be a better way! Any thoughts??[/B]


Yes, this is what I also have suspected with Snowball, who was getting sick after taking the Frontline and Heartguard. In fact, I am convinced now that is why he has been throwing up every month or so. Again, although it might sound nuts ... I have kept a detailed calendar diary of Snowball for over three years ... food, bm's, types of food, treats, exercise, not feeling well ... you name it. I am so glad that I have ... because since Snowball experienced that last bout of throwing up ... well, it was always after the Frontline. 

His blood tests that were taken last night are not back yet. (update on that when we get the results) But, I am convinced, especially after the more I read about other Malt parents experiencing the same thing with Frontline ... that there is something to this. 

Since I shared with all of you that Snowball threw up and had those BM episodes ... we have kept him off the Frontline and Heartguard. We were going to start the Revolution ... but, aren't trying that for another day or so. I hate worrying about this ... because our area has a very high Lyme disease rate for both pets and humans. However, Snowball has not been out for walks since we have had him off the Frontline. However, just last night when we took him for the blood tests ...we caught a darn mosquito in the car (with the air-conditioning on and the windows closed)! So, now I worry about Snowball ... because the mosquito did bite me! 

I will be so upset if something is wrong with the liver enzymes on this set of tests ... because I am so convinced that the Frontline and Heartguard (and, then Intercept) is what has been making him sick. Snowball has NOT been sick since the last episode that I shared with all of you. His BM's are very healthy now. He is very active. He looks great. He's eating every morsel of his meals.

I did question a chicken allergy. But, I don't think that's it. We do give him USA organic chicken ... no hormones, antiobiotics, etc. So, I say it's the other chemicals (like Frontline,etc.) that we are putting into our precious babies, that is making some of them sick. I just don't think they should be throwing up after these treatments. Just my not so humble opinion.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

We have had the same problem with Mason throwing up and then not eating and being lethargic for a day with Revolution. This has happened for the last two months. When I took him to the vet to get stitches out after being neutered, I mentioned it to the vet tech. She said it was not from Revolution, that she had never heard of that and no one else has had problems and she had worked there for 8 years. My husband and I are pretty sure it is from Revolution, though. We are going to talk to Mason's vet before we give it again.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Sep 4 2009, 01:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825945


> QUOTE (SpringHasSprung @ Sep 4 2009, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825940





> Happened to my Spring as well.
> 
> Spring and Summer are now on Revolution and I have not had any issues at all. They actually have dosages for less than 5 pounds and another for over 5 and less than 10.
> 
> I would recommend another flea preventative. Heartgard and Frontline really need to come out with dosages suitable for MUCH smaller dogs than they have presently. Talk about OVER medicating!!![/B]


Thanks, everyone. 

I hesitate to use only a partial dose because if it's not enough, then I worry it won't work. My dogs are outside alot. My dad used only half a vile on his malt and now the malt is infested with fleas.

Ollie is just under 10 lbs so I can almost understand him throwing up (which he didn't today) but YoYo is 30 lbs and MUCH more hardy and it really surprises me that he threw up. Poor bub. 

I think I will call the vet and find out what I can use next month instead...
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have always made sure to give the dose when Hunter was eating as this was recommended by my vet when Hunter got sick the first time we used it. Its more of a precaution then anything else.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I hate to be the conspiracy theorist, but from that FL episode I really came away thinking that it's so important to find a vet you trust and you have to pay attention and judge for yourself on an ongoing basis whether the medical advice your baby's receiving makes logical sense or not.

My dog was perfectly normal until he got the full dose of FL which I only gave to my then-3.5 pound dog b/c the vet adamantly insisted that I give the full dose or else it wouldn't work. Then when he got violently ill (diarrhea for weeks), she also told me that she's "NEVER" had a dog that had a problem with FL. Is that really true? Just on SM there has been quite a few and it's not a huge community. I just find that hard to believe. She's always overbooked every 20-30 minutes with appointments in busy Lincoln Center area with tons of dogs...she has NEVER seen ONE dog with problems with FL? Please! 

Sadly I really think my particular vet ignored the whole FL thing b/c she loves to take her patients down the IBD route. She gets them hooked on that prescription dog food and then they have to buy it over and over and it doesn't even require for her to see the dog to make $. She gave me samples of that prescription dog food as early as the first appointment we had when I first got Casanova from Bonnie which I thought was weird b/c he did just fine on his wellness exam. But guess what, it turns out he doesn't have IBD!! He can eat anything!! Imagine that the only problem with him was what I told her when I brought him in- full dose of FL!!

Of course I know there are many good, honorable vets around...It just pained me to see Casanova go through so much all because it obviously doesn't make sense to give a 3.5 pound dog a dosage for 22 pound dog. D'uh!! I called her the day of to say he was acting like he was about to croak...she should have suggested that I give him a bath to try to get some of the stuff off or something, instead of just letting him soak all of that stuff in and then suffering for weeks?!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's a pesticide. Pesticides are toxic.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

As far as fipronil goes, it is very safe. A cat has to drink 29 vials to be toxic. That is not to say your pet won't have a reaction...but they aren't going to die from toxicity. 

ANYTHING you put on your pet, "holistic" or otherwise can cause a reaction. And yes, I've also seen dogs come in with rashes from "natural" remedies or ill from "natural" supplements. Don't think because it is natural or pesticide free you are in the clear. Just like a person can, a dog can react to just most anything.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I treated Haley with Frontline yesterday and she has thrown up twice today(within minutes of one another)....so far she is acting okay but this is the first time she has been sick  
I have treated her two times prior and had no problems...coincidence? Not sure but I will be keeping a close eye on her!!!


----------



## tiffany'smom (Apr 5, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Sep 5 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826328


> It's a pesticide. Pesticides are toxic.[/B]


I wrote a couple months ago that my Maltese was throwing up her Heartguard pill. She threw up after the Frontline too. I split the Frontline now between the two Malts and ...no fleas and no cleaning up puke. 
They go out for walks in the park and to pee but thats about it. Holly had quite a bit of fleas when I used the treatment.

As for the Hearguard...I try to give it to them with only a little food in their stomach and when they aren't running around....that seems to work.


----------

